# Jackson 4Fun Spray Skirt Advice - Brand/Size



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Check out Skirtworks. Looks like they're having some trouble with their web site (Fit List page). But I picked up one of these a couple of months ago. Totally bombproof, and I love the Quick Grab rip cord. These guys will do custom anything.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

On the Jackson Kayak web site, they recommend specific skirts that fit each boat well. At least they did 12 months ago.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

What Basil said. I did exactly the opposite and have a ripped, sewn, leaky, piece of crap. The Keyhole on the 4fun is quite big.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*Mountain Surf*

Mountain Surf is back up and running if you want the best skirt on the market.

Mountain Surf Spray Skirts - Welcome to Mountain Surf


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

I think we paddled together this summer. I had my son with me.

The advice so far is sound, of course. Why not just give the good people at CKS a call. They set me up with a good spray skirt. 
cb


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks. I was looking for people that have first hand experience rather than just consulting a chart.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I paddle a Fun and would NOT recommend the IR double tunnel with the little lip cover flap that goes around the cockpit. The gap between the cockpit rim and the hull is too small and the skirt is a major pain in the ass to get on. Before that I had a Harmony LC1 EZ that was bone dry and super easy to get on.


----------



## TimmyHo (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Scott, I've been using a Snapdragon skirt on my 4Fun for the past three years, and I've had no issues. Mine is not "armored" but have the bungee.


----------



## quincyjim (Sep 19, 2006)

I've got a Snapdragon on my 4fun. Bungee makes for easy on/off, although I suppose it could implode if your doing huge drops, which I don't. No armor edge on mine.


----------

